# The phyisque you are after??



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi guys

was just wondering do you have anyone in mind that you would like to be body wise?

I mean realistically dont be saying I want to look like ronnie coleman or Jay Cutler? something achievable and that will fit into your lifestyle (remember you have to work)

These Olympians they get all the best gear and supplements and do nothing else besides eat, train and sleep

Someone famous, to me it was Daniel Craig in his 1st Bond movie, his shape and size was just right and wont be that impossible to attain

Thanks


----------



## JackStewart (Jul 22, 2008)

Im thinking Cam Cigandet for me to achive someday.

And Ivan Stoitsov as pointed in a diff thread.


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

My perfect phisique would be a bodybuilder from the 70s or early 80s, back when bodybuilders still actually looked great.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Franco Columbo my favourite physique of all time and he's a short ar*e just like me


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> was just wondering do you have anyone in mind that you would like to be body wise?
> 
> ...


TBH I think james L, shaun t and a couple of others here would be a little put out by those comments but for many its not going to happen.

Ronnie has amazing genetics as shown through testing (as accurate as it can be) but there will be some out there with better genetics who havent seen a gym and with the advancing drug scene and knowledge its not beyond them to be 'better'



> Someone famous, to me it was Daniel Craig in his 1st Bond movie, his shape and size was just right and wont be that impossible to attain
> 
> Thanks


Dont squat, drop to about 11-12 stone, look average in a shirt and peak for a period of each year that is very short.

Daniel Craigs fame carries what is a very average body but I appreciate some will like that look. Its very easy to achieve in all honesty as a natural

For me it would be a physique that could hold its own in the top 10 at the british finals. 10 year time frame has been put on it with 100% focus. If I fall short, so be it but I will have enjoyed it and given it my all on every possible front.

That physique would have balance, streamlined midsection and almost a new wave classic look where the lines of the 60-70s still show through yet the obvious drug freakiness comes in..

think of breeding dexter jackson with steve reeves

alternatively a watered down version of this










When i say watered down that is simply to give him the respect he is due and me accepting Im not ever going to have that


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

levrone (but that isnt going to happen) so most guys on adverts for m+d, m+f or flex


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Its a hard one because in real life.............. In real life i barely ever see the kind of shape i am after. I think ive only seen a couple lads close in terms of proportions and build and muscle quality.

I am not interested at all in getting to that kind of compeition shape. I just want a nice small waist, a good V shape back and thick solid chest with good arms and ALL muscle groups including legs in proportion so the body is balanced well.

Movie stars like Daniel craig aint anywhere near big enough though.

I think the Cloest match for me is Torando from Gladiators... I cant find a good photo with a straight on shot but his back is awesome


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

rockys physique is the 4th one i always liked

he looked rocked solid

wheres the russian in the 4th film had a very nice upper chest

nothing too big really, some good quality mass and ripped


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

No one in particular, one thing I have always dreamed of which at the moment feels un-obtainable is a 6 pack :thumb: baby keg needs to leave the building...............

Lin


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Steve Reeves or Mohammed Makkawy, not too big but very aesthetic and healthy looking at least


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Brock Lesnar!

http://www.topgunmma.com/viewVideo.php?videoid=270


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Sonny bill williams for me.










Not setting a time period to get like that as i have no idea how long, realistically it could take.


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

I always liked the powerful look of someone like Goldberg from WWE








(not that I'm into wrestling)

My missus would hate that though! I'm more likely to lean towards someone like Van Damme.

But at the end of the day I don't think I have a choice, I just have to work hard and build what I got...


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y51/tarheelhombre/juncover2l.jpg

Thats what I am aiming for.. but at 5"5/6


----------



## 2tpaul (Feb 27, 2008)

now thats what im talking about:lol:


----------



## yeomans_12 (May 31, 2007)

clarkey said:


> Franco Columbo my favourite physique of all time and he's a short ar*e just like me


yh thats wat im talkin abwt:beer:


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)

id like to say arnie, but as we have to be realistic...........

maybe jesse marunde sort of shape & size?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Flex wheeler in the early days as his physique was simply unreal.


----------



## James21 (Feb 24, 2008)

Jay Cutler


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

arnie in terminator, the fcukin bollox


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Gary strydom, Bob paris are two physiques i have always admired


----------



## pyrowill (May 19, 2007)

Ryan Reynolds for me! I'd like to be that lean, Millions miles away though!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

One of the greatest physique's around


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Pure dedication to eating.

So much eating he doesnt have time to do cardio and gym work, thats his excuse.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

His legs must be huge! That's no a cankle! That's overlapping muscle... :wub:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Actualy one I really do like is Bob Sapp










The guy is like 350lbs and 6 foot 6


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

Kezz said:


> Gary strydom, Bob paris are two physiques i have always admired


Strydom had some awesome delts, but I think Bob had to be king in his day.

:thumb:


----------



## Fabion Drivenne (Jul 20, 2008)

johnny bravo man he was so cool


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

hey momma:laugh:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

To me it just has to be Christian Bale..................

In the machinist


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

I read in GQ he ate a can of tuna and an aplle a day for that movie. Plus his mother advised him to take drugs to lose the weight even more .... Good parenting:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

The phyisque i am after is this guy










with another 20-30lb of muscle positioned to make me look broader with much larger legs.

Yes it is me:rolleyes: seeing that i have never seen any one with my exact body frame and genetics i dont see a point in going after any one elses physique.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

my own only 300lb extra lean mass on top......ripped like munzer.

apart from that im ok


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Ummm the url said http blahblah randyorton gay-porn-naked..... nice.

But yeah like this .. possibly more tighter defined abs though. Stuck with the restraints of my partner, otherwise i'd be full time bbing.... She hates large traps ... so i try not to train em' too much -_- .

Edit: Btw i detest wrestling ^^


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Con said:


> The phyisque i am after is this guy


Can you buy these at walmart, if so do they come with their pants down ready :thumb: :thumb : :bounce: :thumb: :thumb :

Lin


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Lin said:


> Can you buy these at walmart, if so do they come with their pants down ready :thumb: :thumb : :bounce: :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> Lin


Yes but the ones with a nice haircut are $3.99 instead of that one which is in the sale priced at $2.99.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> Yes but the ones with a nice haircut are $3.99 instead of that one which is in the sale priced at $2.99.


are they buy one get one free though, may need one for the weekend :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> Yes but the ones with a nice haircut are $3.99 instead of that one which is in the sale priced at $2.99.


 ROFL, had a hair cut and new highlites done the other day plus it needs gell to look good:lol:

Ah now Lin if you want any "better" pics you just have to ask cough and send yours cough

:laugh:


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Con said:


> ROFL, had a hair cut and new highlites done the other day plus it needs gell to look good:lol:


Ahh so you will be taking on little luke for the title of resident 'Part time bodybuilder, Part time Pufta' soon?



> Ah now Lin if you want any "better" pics you just have to ask cough and send yours cough
> 
> :laugh:


No *X *at the end of your post means no pie my friend. Surely you know the 3rd rule of UK-muscle Club?

"When a lady posts, you try and respond before *all* other men, regardless of how inanae or cheesy your posts is *AND* you add an X at the end of your post *THEN* hit refresh on your PM inbox for the next 10 minutes hoping to have some 'off board chit chat'..."

you need to learn a thing or two

Ps - I am thinking a young Ricky Butcher when looking at that picture


----------



## Antelope (Aug 22, 2007)

Nick Auger - awesome shape and size

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1243/1230978563_6417a4d2c9.jpg?v=0

http://images1.fotosik.pl/302/72030f8c218856c9med.jpg

6'3 210lb

Ideal - will keep at it


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Lost Soul - I can't help bein a stud mate! Just because you've got the face only a mum can love PMSL!!

It pays to be pretty


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

Big in clothes with abs will do me.

Must say Con man is looking the dogs.


----------



## BTID (Apr 16, 2008)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Edit: Btw i detest wrestling ^^


Pretty much this.. saves me looking around the internet for a pic :thumb:


----------



## JackStewart (Jul 22, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> Someone famous, to me it was Daniel Craig in his 1st Bond movie, his shape and size was just right and wont be that impossible to attain
> 
> Thanks


tbh you look bigger than daniel craig...


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

pyrowill said:


> Ryan Reynolds for me! I'd like to be that lean, Millions miles away though!


I agree with this one.. BUT he just aint quiet big enough for me. Needs another 1.5stone of muscle


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> Ahh so you will be taking on little luke for the title of resident 'Part time bodybuilder, Part time Pufta' soon?


 Please:rolleyes: Luke doesnt even have the superman tattoo how can we be compared:confused1:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

BTID said:


> Pretty much this.. saves me looking around the internet for a pic :thumb:


Id say this as well for me!

Is this guy natural? Or used gear? And how long training?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Con said:


> Please Luke doesnt even have the superman tattoo how can we be compared:confused1:


He did until it come off in the shower. I heard his mum is taking legal action against Kellogs for offering 'Big boys tattoos' with their Rice Crispies

As for the original thread, there are some very 'easy to chieve targets' in terms of what people deem perfect for their body


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> Ahh so you will be taking on little luke for the title of resident 'Part time bodybuilder, Part time Pufta' soon?
> 
> No *X *at the end of your post means no pie my friend. Surely you know the 3rd rule of UK-muscle Club?
> 
> ...


This is possibly the single most funny post on this board. lol!


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> He did until it come off in the shower. I heard his mum is taking legal action against Kellogs for offering 'Big boys tattoos' with their Rice Crispies
> 
> As for the original thread, there are some very 'easy to chieve targets' in terms of what people deem perfect for their body


Most people have posted pictures which are definatly achievable in the short term. When they, including myself, reach that level then can train and have a goal of a bigger or better physique.

Thats why i posted sonny bill and not somebody like flex.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> Most people have posted pictures which are definatly achievable in the short term. When they, including myself, reach that level then can train and have a goal of a bigger or better physique.
> 
> Thats why i posted sonny bill and not somebody like flex.


 LMAO SHORT TERM?! Either you have a very varying idea what SHORT TERM means or you are a bit of a dreamer.

Most guys train for years and years and dont look like they even work out let alone like that guy ESPECIALLY without the use of drugs.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

What im saying is, theres no point posting pictures of dorian or flex etc, which is why people have posted pics of randy orton, sonny bill or ryan reynolds, as theyre are more short term.

Its going to be quicker to achieve a physique like those then it is to one like dorian etc.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Branch Warren.

I hope to take Bodybuilding to the highest level that I can.

Time will tell.


----------



## therealdeal26 (May 31, 2007)

randy orton is not natural hes been on steroid i think hes been suspended 4 useing them b4 theres a post under wwe superstars and it has 2 pics ov him


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

therealdeal26 said:


> *randy orton is not natural hes been on steroid* i think hes been suspended 4 useing them b4 theres a post under wwe superstars and it has 2 pics ov him


So what ?

Just because he takes steroids doesnt mean that his physique cant be developed naturally.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I would like Triple H's physique from 1999-2002 and from mid 2007-current.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

i like looking how i look but just bigger size all over, just a better version of ME.

bit baffled by some of the answers to be honest .... for example ryan reynolds, yeah there is nothing wrong with him but day to day (wearing clothes) i think you would struggle to tell if he lifted weights.

as for daniel craig, same again.... he looked fantastic in the bond scene coming out of the water but other than that, distinctly average.

there are many more people i would rather be like, for example try the top 3 up to 90kg guys in any UKBFF show would be a good start!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Just watched that bomd movie again, i just would like his shoulders, his chest looks small coming out the water:confused1:

Another guy that looks good i think his name is stu from Big Brother for his height he looks just right:thumb:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Kevin Levrone - i can dream can't I ???


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Lisa Bickels awesome :thumb:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

'Cor...!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> 'Cor...!!


haha good job I didn't put her others up then 

Lin x


----------



## mearl (May 21, 2006)

This is my ideal size looks unreal

one day one day


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Lin said:


> haha good job I didn't put her others up then
> 
> Lin x


Yes indeed!!



> This is my ideal size looks unreal
> 
> one day one day


I think he looks great too.


----------



## mearl (May 21, 2006)

I would not alter a thing same Bf everything the same awsome.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Whilst I can dream about looking like Mariusz Pudzianowski, I reckon this is more like the reality I could achieve...


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

dmcc said:


> Whilst I can dream about looking like Mariusz Pudzianowski, I reckon this is more like the reality I could achieve...


Bill Goldberg??


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Or yes, Bill Goldberg. I'd love his body and I mean that in every way you can imagine...


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

Either mike mentzer or frank zane bodies will do for the time being! :thumbup1:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Some pics 

Larry Scott, Steve Reeves, Mohammed Makkawy


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Ironhorse said:


> My perfect phisique would be a bodybuilder from the 70s or early 80s, back when bodybuilders still actually looked great.


Here here!

Whats that Welsh guy who came 3rd at Mr Universe on the Pumping Iron DVD?? i really liked his physique. Although he looked ****ed when he only got 3rd! lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Lisa Bickels = stunning


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

nathanlowe said:


> Sonny bill williams for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome tat!


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Its great isnt it.

He has one on his calf aswell.

Cant wait till i achieve a physique like that.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

can i steal your idea too and aim for the same thing? ive seen bulldogs play before but never really singled out bill. I used to live in auckland for a bit and all the maori dudes had ace tats like that. i stil cant decide what i want and where


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Yer man it would be great for you to aim for a similar physique.

Hes 6ft 2 and 17 stone i think.

Looks like i got another inch and half to grow and put on about 5 stone of muscle.

Hes got about 6 years on me though so.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

i know! he's like 21 or something


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> Yer man it would be great for you to aim for a similar physique.
> 
> Hes 6ft 2 and 17 stone i think.
> 
> ...


17 stone, must have frikken heavy bones. Chest etc needs work, surely?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

is he fcuk 17stone at 6 2


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Liam said:


> is he fcuk 17stone at 6 2


 Agreed, if he is much over 15 stone i am shocked.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

108kg apparently. he is maori /samoan tho


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

he is, its the ink in that tattoo it weighs about 3 stone

he has a nice physique but i doubt he weighs 17 st,


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

if u see him play (without injury if you're lucky) the dude is huge! tho he's a bt of a pr**k for leaving his team in the ****.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm an inch taller and have more bodyfat but weigh 2 stone less? No chance. He doesn't look that muscular (arms, shoulders, chest not that impressive).


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I admire the physiques of naturals like Kerry Napier and Andrew Merrifield

If we're talking professional BB then its Mr Yates , Branch Warren , Dexter jackson and Gary Strydom (in no particular order)


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Pompy man stole what I was going to say just a better version of me IF NOT shawn ray but a few inches shorter or the black dude who was mr olympia in the 60's forgot his name...him at a push or mr zane


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Arnie @ about 21 yrs old.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Liam said:


> I'm an inch taller and have more *bodyfat* but weigh 2 stone less? No chance. He doesn't look that muscular (arms, shoulders, chest not that impressive).


There you go, muscle weighs more then fat.

According to his official clubs site he is:

191cm (6' 3")

108kg (238lbs)


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

No, muscle doesn't weigh more than fat. Muscle is *denser *than fat, which is quite a different thing. A kilogram of fat "weighs" the same as a kilogram of muscle.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> There you go, muscle weighs more then fat.
> 
> According to his official clubs site he is:
> 
> ...


I'm pretty much his size (Id say my shoulders and chest are bigger) and i have higher bodyfat. He is not 17stone!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I am 6' 2 and half and 17st and i think if Sonny is 17st,his legs must be HUGE....so huge that he cant run.His upper body is slim compared to me...or at least i think it is.

Few of my stats...

Chest 50''

Thighs 27''

Arms 17.5''

Waist 34''(dieting) :tongue:

Etc

Etc

From the pics i'd say Sonny is no heavier than 15.5st.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

who knows guys, he might be 15st or 17st, he has a good physique though and its a good aim


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

He doesn't look very good imo. He could easily be a football player or a light gym goer.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Take it youve never seen the strength and shear power he has then.

Ive got a mate who is 14 stone and 6ft 2, and no way is sonny bill 1 stone or 1.5stone heavier.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Who wouldn't kill for a physique like this?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

The Animal said:


> Who wouldn't kill for a physique like this?


 ME i prefer how i look to a swimmers body thank you:rolleyes:

Cant get over that he won any thing with his epic 190lb body:whistling:.

Now if you said i could have this body for the rest of my life with no upkeep needed i would say " i grudgingly accept"










:lol:


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Con said:


> ME i prefer how i look to a swimmers body thank you:rolleyes:
> 
> Cant get over that he won any thing with his epic 190lb body:whistling:.
> 
> ...


LMAO

Well each to there own.

I still prefer the monster look of todays Pro's.

But the Olympiads of the 70's and 80's are the most astheticaly pleasing, without a doubt.


----------



## webby (Nov 1, 2007)

geeby112 said:


> Just watched that bomd movie again, i just would like his shoulders, his chest looks small coming out the water:confused1:
> 
> Another guy that looks good i think his name is stu from Big Brother for his height he looks just right:thumb:


He goes to my gym, he's got that mens fitness magazine physique


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

in wilmslow?


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Webby you think he juices? just seems he's in that house and with minimum food and no gym he still looks good:confused1:


----------



## webby (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah Total Fitness in Wilmslow.

I wouldnt say he juices, hes not big hes just very lean so his muscles are more prominent. He has very low bodyfat, I actually think he looks more ripped than he appears on tv although he is going to have lost it a bit while he's in the house. He's going to look quite big next to the people in the BB house because none of them really train and he is over 6 foot. Like I said he's got a Mens Health type figure. He doesnt lift heavy but he does lots of quite strict super sets. He used to be a personal trainer at David Lloyd so he probably knows his stuff.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

meh - i was there last night and dint see him

oh wait....


----------



## webby (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah ive not seen him for a few weeks, I think he must be on holiday or something:rolleyes:

What time were you there?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

2030 till close. we get there pretty late when the chav quotient goes down


----------



## webby (Nov 1, 2007)

Well its either 6 in the morning or 9 at night if you want to miss the **** bags


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

its ace first thing, on my days off i go there and dont leave until after nine


----------



## guinness (Jul 14, 2008)

for me it is Serge Nubret


----------



## webby (Nov 1, 2007)

steelicarus said:


> its ace first thing, on my days off i go there and dont leave until after nine


When I lived in Cheadle I used to go before work, its the best time because its just full of coffin dodgers on the treadmills and all the free weights are in the right places on the racks, its like you're own personal gym:thumb: Unfortunately im just too lazy to drag my **** out of bed at 5 nowadays


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

its like being in the movie Coccoon at first thing! i know what you mean about it being like your own personal gym, i work round the corner and i get up at 5 every morning anyways so its no biggie but my training partner cant make it till late :S also he's lazy


----------



## webby (Nov 1, 2007)

Where do you work?


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

True in my gym as well full of old people inthe morning and its so queit and peaceful, no waiting around your just in and out. My problem is i do not have the energy or strength at that time as i would after 1pm


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

For me something like Shaun Ray or Flex Wheeler around 96-98.

Awesome physiques. While not probably attainable with my genetics still something to aim for in terms of aesthetics, ballance and symettry.

And both awesome posers.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

i work with sports development and stockport sports trust so Im pretty much all over stocky


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

I thought the guy from BB looked very good, arms looked especially good, nice combo of size and Bodyfat.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

yeh that guy from BB would be attainable then these pro's, plus you can still do everything else (play sports etc)

He has big shoulders and arms, fcuk mr.bond thats the physique im aiming for :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm a bit confused about this 6ft 2 guy not being 17 stone. 3 months ago I was 18.2 stone and 6ft 3/4. I was out of shape, but not hugely fat. I think I was about 25%ish BF.

I've probably misunderstood as normal though.

The starting point for me is to get Hugh Jackman ish as Woilverine, we're about the same height so it should be achievable as a starting point. Maybe with Ryan Reynolds definition.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

Liam said:


> I'm pretty much his size (Id say my shoulders and chest are bigger) and i have higher bodyfat. He is not 17stone!


 you got any pics liam so we can compare??


----------



## CBennett (Nov 13, 2007)

The look im going for is cut-up and trim, like Brad Pitt in Snatch


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

brad pitt in snatch is tiny, if that is you in your avvy then i would think you need to loose the body fat and some muscle. or do you just mean very low bf%


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I aint just saying this but I like Con...

If I could look like Con at 6 foot 3 I would be happy.

Already have a 50 inch + chest and I have much more growth to come yet. I dont want to get Ronnie Coleman size, nor do I have the dedication to reach it and with me wanting to be a fighter I want to be 18 stone tops.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

fouad abiad for me i think he looks fooking awsome and may well start making abit more of a name for himself in the coming years. but what a body {not in a gay way}!


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

just awsome.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

BIG GRANT said:


> you got any pics liam so we can compare??


Yer comon liam.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Well ive been given this body so I want to see what it can do with maintaining my health. Muscle shape wise flex wheeler has the best genetic muscle bellies ever but I would love to have Dennis Wolf's physique and if I could that grainy dense look Dorian had to go with it, Dorian is still my favourite bodybuilder mainly due to his determination, work ethic and training style.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

pob80 said:


> Well ive been given this body so I want to see what it can do with maintaining my health. Muscle shape wise flex wheeler has the best genetic muscle bellies ever but I would love to have Dennis Wolf's physique and if I could that grainy dense look Dorian had to go with it, Dorian is still my favourite bodybuilder mainly due to his determination, work ethic and training style.


Lol gaz, not asking for much bro:lol:

Only flex wheelers muscle bellies, dorian yates hardness and conditioning and dennis wolfs overall shape, size and frame :thumb: :wink:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Brit Bs muscle bellies, pscarbs hardness and conditioning, and toms overall shape, size and frame haha.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> Brit Bs muscle bellies, pscarbs hardness and conditioning, and toms overall shape, size and frame haha.


 Some mega ass kissing there mate:lol:


----------



## Graham24 (Jul 28, 2008)

Wrestling guy who i cant find a decent pic of... John Hennigan/John Morrison/Johnny Nitro whatever he wants to bloody call himself)

Really like the look of his body.

One day i will get to that point.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

liam - having used to play rugby at a fairly high level i played against and with a few islanders (samoans, tongans etc) and they are generally big boned broad and carry alot of weight from their genetically big legs, and even though he looks 'smaller than you' don't be surprised if he does actually 17 stoneish. look at alex tuilagi who plays for the leicesters tigers he's 6'1 and weighs 18 stone.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

ps. just clocked cons pic - looking awesome!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

con are you natty? looking very good. i like layne nortons size as i think its achievable for me right now. always been big fan of ronnie tho  bring him baack!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Con said:


> Some mega ass kissing there mate:lol:


cons. muscle bellies, conditioning and overall size and shape lol thought you might feel left out big fella :lol:


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I have no idea about the guy, his genetics, bone density or leg size. From THAT picture he doesn't look 17stone if he is 6 2''. Thats what i'm saying.

There are pictures of me on this site find them if you really want.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i dont think anyone is trying to giv you stick mate, im just more intriged to see. but in all fairness peole carry it different, there was a guy n here last week or so posted pics saying he was 155lbs (same as me ), and he lookd much much bigger than me.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/27533-me-frog-jew.html

link to some of liams pics, i didnt know how to paste the pic direct,


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

seen the pics buddy some good development, but with no disrespect i wouldn't say u look like 15st but thats just my opinion. good to see u also play rugby! peoples shapes and genetics give off different illusions which is why stats arnt really a good way of describing someones physique. look at hide yamagishi however u spell it, he stepped on the olympia stage at 5'6 175lbs and looked much heavier and bigger than someone else with those same stats, (no **** licking here) but con looks alot heavier than what he weighs.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/27533-me-frog-jew.html
> 
> link to some of liams pics, i didnt know how to paste the pic direct,


 If he still looks like that now and thinks he looks like sonny bill, then he needs to have another look in the mirror.

Fairplay if he has gone from that to sonny bills physique in 6 months also.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

So you look the same as him ? Your chest and shoulders dont look bigger mate.

So if your 15 stone, then it could well be true that he is 17 stone.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Doing the best I can with what I have....but if you are talking head transplants to the perfect physique of your choice I choose Juliette Bergmann every time.....check out this pic of the fab Bergmann in March this year I would like to think I could look like this when I hit 50


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> con are you natty? looking very good. i like layne nortons size as i think its achievable for me right now. always been big fan of ronnie tho  bring him baack!


 People do like asking me this question it seems, no i am not natural not even close....why do i look like i should be?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I've read lots of posts asking if you're natural Con,almost laugh each time.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Con said:


> People do like asking me this question it seems, no i am not natural not even close....why do i look like i should be?


Im one who has asked it. Im sure when i first joined this forum you was ?

If not, dont know where i got the idea either.


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Con said:


> People do like asking me this question it seems, no i am not natural not even close....why do i look like i should be?


Hahahaha. No. :tongue:


----------



## frostman (Apr 10, 2006)

jay cutler! erm...mabye not!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

It's plausible that sonny is 17st. He's a decent size, is lean and over 6ft. Personally I would have said more in the 16 and a half stone range, but it would depend on when he has been weighed (time of day) wether he's carbed up or carb depleated etc

Liam - you might not think he's bigger than you, but he's got about 4-6 inches on your chest, 2-3 inches on your arms, and I'd suspect 6 inches on his legs, while being considerably leaner than you are.

Inch cubed for inch cubed muscle is heavier than fat...

Not a flame amigo, just stating some facts


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey tall aint seen you around much latley, but good post, think you are right on the stats


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> Im one who has asked it. Im sure when i first joined this forum you was ?
> 
> If not, dont know where i got the idea either.


 Your not the only one who has asked this mate and i havent been natural for a few years now i just dont find it the most interesting thing to talk about, much prefer training,diet and general chit chat:thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Con said:


> Your not the only one who has asked this mate and i havent been natural for a few years now i just dont find it the most interesting thing to talk about, much prefer training,diet and general chit chat:thumb:


So Con....... are you natural....? :thumb: :lol:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Con said:


> Your not the only one who has asked this mate and i havent been natural for a few years now i just dont find it the most interesting thing to talk about, much prefer training,diet and general chit chat:thumb:


No idea why i asked you then. It must have been some bodybuilding abreviation that made me think that way.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

TH&S said:


> So Con....... are you natural....? :thumb: :lol:


 :cursing: ...............:laugh: Only on a tuesday and a sunday:thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

is it not plausible that your natural? in that pic you look natty to me. sorry if i cant tell whos on the gear or not lol. it was just a question. either way it doesnt matter looking good


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Like this but 3 kg heavier next time i step on stage (thats the top of my weight category for the classics, and I want to stay as a classic competitor, leave the heavy duty stuff to Tom, Paul, James, Daz and Shaun!).


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice condition Lean&shredded, how do you stay that cut? Much cutting compounds? And do you stay around that bodyfat level most of the time?


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Nice condition Lean&shredded, how do you stay that cut? Much cutting compounds? And do you stay around that bodyfat level most of the time?


That pic was taken 3 weeks before my last show mate (April 2008), so no I dont stay that cut all year round, Tom Blackman plays an active part in my diet and training, and as we have found out I am a real hard gainer, therefore I have to keep my fats, carbs and protien level high to gain muscle, so off season I gain around 8kg, although I still have abs, and still have lines in my legs, but wouldnt say I was ripped, too hard on your body to stay that lean all year round, and as I said I want to gain another 3kg of muscle, so I have to eat big and lift heavy!


----------



## webby (Nov 1, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> So you look the same as him ? Your chest and shoulders dont look bigger mate.
> 
> So if your 15 stone, then it could well be true that he is 17 stone.


Liam, you are not even close:rolleyes:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

I think liam wanted me to say that i should aim for liams physique because he looks better then sonny bill.


----------



## webby (Nov 1, 2007)

I just think he sees something we dont. Sometimes after a good workout I think I look like Dorian when I look in the mirror.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

> I just think he sees something we dont. Sometimes after a good workout I think I look like Dorian when I look in the mirror.


lol i know that one ^^ although you seen him recently?


----------



## webby (Nov 1, 2007)

No, but I bet he's still twice the size of me:sad:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

I cant imagine he weighs anything like 17 stone, he's lean, and not particularly muscular, more likely natural than not looking at him, I reckon I'm 6 1 others say 6 2, either way at the mo and in the pics I posted this week on my prep thread i was only just under 17 stone and look much bigger than he does.

Everyone seems to miss the clear possible explanation, maybe he had the same bad luck as Wolverine that night and had his skeleton covered in Adamantium, otherswise IMO opinion he'd be pushing it to say 16 stone


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Anyways, no matter what weight he is, its still the type of physique i can realistically aim for.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

miles2345 said:


> I cant imagine he weighs anything like 17 stone, he's lean, and not particularly muscular, more likely natural than not looking at him, I reckon I'm 6 1 others say 6 2, either way at the mo and in the pics I posted this week on my prep thread i was only just under 17 stone and look much bigger than he does.
> 
> Everyone seems to miss the clear possible explanation, maybe he had the same bad luck as Wolverine that night and had his skeleton covered in Adamantium, otherswise IMO opinion he'd be pushing it to say 16 stone


You're forgetting the fact he's a) 6ft 2in and B) plays rugby

17st @ 6ft 2in = Marginally bigger than a swimmer

He has a fairly broad frame, the photos are candid rather than posed and zoomed. Playing rugby he'll be carrying alot of weight in his legs.

It's plausible he's 17st at 6ft 2in. I've got some photos of me at 18st 6lbs @ 6ft 6in, and some photos of me at 17st 8lbs but leaner and carrying more muscle than the 18st photos and I look much bigger at 17st 8 than I did at 18st 6.

It's not how much you weigh - it's how you look in the mirror.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

sonny dude looks good. hes probably carrying a bit more muscle than i am and in better condition.

its hard to tell though unless your stood side by side

If he is 21yo then i will surpass him before im that age


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

shauno said:


> sonny dude looks good. hes probably carrying a bit more muscle than i am and in better condition.
> 
> its hard to tell though unless your stood side by side
> 
> If he is 21yo then i will surpass him before im that age


 :laugh:Well hoorah for you:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

TH&S said:


> You're forgetting the fact he's a) 6ft 2in and B) plays rugby
> 
> 17st @ 6ft 2in = Marginally bigger than a swimmer
> 
> ...


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

I personally aspire to attain a physique as large and muscular as possiblle with great shape and symmetry, eg Levrone, Dorian,


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

Con said:


> :laugh:Well hoorah for you:laugh:


 Nothing wrong with being realistic and having a positive outlook. :thumb:

maybe if i start on the creatine ill look like you one day. :lol:


----------



## eastlondonboy (Aug 8, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> was just wondering do you have anyone in mind that you would like to be body wise?
> 
> ...


 For me Id love to have a body like Mike tyson (in hes prime) but thats not going to happen lol Mine would be something along the lines of floyd mayweather or even edward norton is 'american history x'


----------



## Jamma (Apr 14, 2008)

Joe Walker!!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

dmcc said:


> No, muscle doesn't weigh more than fat. Muscle is *denser *than fat, which is quite a different thing. A kilogram of fat "weighs" the same as a kilogram of muscle.


just like a ton of feathers is lighter than a ton of lead!


----------



## bigwill_sunn (Sep 23, 2008)

Randy orton


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Lee priest about 6wk out from a comp, but look like it all year round.

Hey I'm not asking for much 

J


----------



## tms1978 (Jun 8, 2008)

for me it would be Arnold from the late sixties before he got really ripped,lol


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

bigger the better for me, i respect everyones shape if they work their asses off to get it,

if theyre 9 stone of ripped muscle or 18 stone of pure massiveness!!

me personally id like to get down to 15 stone of rock hard muscle!


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

Bruce Lee, just pure muscle.


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Will Smiths in I Am Legend as he was doing the pull ups


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

mancuniankid said:


> Will Smiths in I Am Legend as he was doing the pull ups


you seen him in I, robot? guy is massive in tht 1 :thumbup1:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Steve Reeves!

I love this picture, it was on the wall in the gym i used to go to before it closed down, always thought if i could get near that i'd be a happy man! Maybe a bit bigger chest!

I'm not into the massive look, partly because i'm just not built that way, and partly because i don't wanna do gear to get me there so this for me i think is achievable.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I would like to be Zack Khan's size by the time I'm 30. Working hard to make it happen  .


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

GSleigh said:


> Its a hard one because in real life.............. In real life i barely ever see the kind of shape i am after. I think ive only seen a couple lads close in terms of proportions and build and muscle quality.
> 
> I am not interested at all in getting to that kind of compeition shape. I just want a nice small waist, a good V shape back and thick solid chest with good arms and ALL muscle groups including legs in proportion so the body is balanced well.
> 
> ...


Yeah mate, gotta agree with you there, Tornado looks amazing. That's the body I one day want.


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

arnies body in terminator. ever since i watched terminator 2 when i was young, i always wanted to have that body lol, its one of the reasons i wanted to go to the gym. either him or ron jeremy


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> I would like to be Zack Khan's size by the time I'm 30. Working hard to make it happen  .


 Best get on some myostatin blockers in that case


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Being a short a$$, this is the guy i look up to


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

at the risk of sounding like a knob,the physique i aspire to is my own with another maybe 30lbs of lean tissue on it,i see it as realistic and achievable and at the end of the day tho i may admire others physiques far more than my own,you have to be realistic and shoot for what you can have and not for what someone else has got


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

sounds like a knobs answer!!! :tongue:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lol suck my boaby!!


----------



## vin31 (Sep 3, 2008)

Frank Zane is the physique i would aspire to however unrealistic that may be.


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Always admired this guy when i started training the "V Bomber" himself.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Con said:


> Best get on some myostatin blockers in that case


I know  . Better make it 40.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

frowningbudda said:


> Being a short a$$, this is the guy i look up to


 Mike M was not a short ass:confused1: he was the perfect height 5ft8 just like me

I agree Weeman if you can be happy with your own look you can never be happy because however hard i try i cant make my self into some one else:beer:


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted by frowningbudda View Post
> 
> Being a short a$$, this is the guy i look up to
> 
> Mike M was not a short ass he was the perfect height 5ft8 just like me


Ah im 5"5 so I kinda look up to everyone:lol:

Seriously though I feel its good to have a goal/role model, I know I will never have Mikes physique -because thats his and his alone- I prefer to have his level of musclularity on my own wee frame:thumb:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Not to sound like im blowing his willy. But after seeing the pics I would love it if I could get anywhere near Mak's physique at natural.

At the moment though I just want to get my head down, see gains and see where it takes me. Every month of good, solid training you stand out more and begin to distance yourself from the average physique - I find that exciting on its own. :thumbup1:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

dmcc said:


> No, muscle doesn't weigh more than fat. Muscle is *denser *than fat, which is quite a different thing. *A kilogram of fat "weighs" the same as a kilogram of muscle*.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

You're good Darren!!! :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I would love to look like someone called solidcecil i dont know if you have heard of him

haha


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

Film star physique- Van Damme.

Bodybuilding physique- Branch Warren.


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Rosko said:


> Steve Reeves!
> 
> I love this picture, it was on the wall in the gym i used to go to before it closed down, always thought if i could get near that i'd be a happy man! Maybe a bit bigger chest!
> 
> I'm not into the massive look, partly because i'm just not built that way, and partly because i don't wanna do gear to get me there so this for me i think is achievable.


Yeh definitely, amazing body. IMO the bodybuilders of that age had a much more pleasing physique than the ones today! But the sport would not progress without people getting bigger and freakier looking.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

I want to be GOLDEN MAN but 20pounds of more muscle when on stage


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

geeby112 said:


> Someone famous, to me it was Daniel Craig in his 1st Bond movie, his shape and size was just right and wont be that impossible to attain
> 
> Thanks


That mustnt be you in your avvy then? cos anyone with that phsyique wouldnt want to look like DC IMHO.

Me? I recon Thibs has a good acheivable physique. Given enough time for me to lean out.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> That mustnt be you in your avvy then? cos anyone with that phsyique wouldnt want to look like DC IMHO.
> 
> Me? I recon Thibs has a good acheivable physique. Given enough time for me to lean out.


i posted this 8 months ago and i prefer me over daniel craig:thumbup1:

Steeve Reeves is perfect aswell for a tall guy he had good calves.


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Sylvester Stallone Rocky IV for me I think


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Not bothered about huge muscles, just an athletic physique like Cooper Cronk


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> That mustnt be you in your avvy then? cos anyone with that phsyique wouldnt want to look like DC IMHO.
> 
> Me? I recon Thibs has a good acheivable physique. Given enough time for me to lean out.


thats what im after too. if i can achieve that naturally and maintain it ill be happy


----------

